# hen nights



## foquita

are you having one?

when is it? 

what are you doing for it? 

sorry if there's already a thread like this, couldn't see one though :)


----------



## Lauren25

Yes I'm having a hen weekend in London May 25th to 27th which is the bank holiday weekend! There are 16 of us going all my family and OHs family and one close friend!
All I know is we are going to see Viva Forever the musical and everything else is left with my MOH and she said she will tell us all end of the month so I can't wait to find out :D


----------



## DanielleM

Yes I am having one, going to Newcastle 31st Jan-2nd Feb. Can't wait, got all the girls coming round this week to look around and book it all. Should be about 15-20 of us.


----------



## emyandpotato

I told my bridemaid from hell to organise me one; nice little bit of revenge as she wasn't expecting to have to do anything. I told her I want sushi and segways so that's what we're doing. I am too old for a night out I think!


----------



## lozzy21

In November I'm having a day at the spa and back to mine for pizza and wine with my closest friends and then the week before the wedding I'm having a night out with everyone.


----------



## aly888

Yep, I'm having two. First one being this weekend!! :wacko: We are going to London to see a musical, mooch around Convent Garden, and off to All Star Lanes for cocktails, food and bowling. Then home to my MOHs house for a sleepover and films and lazy Sunday. 

My second one, closer to the wedding, is just a meal and night out with a different group of girlies. This weekend is my main one :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yep I'm having one, were going to Newcastle in November (9th) for food and a night out, and my hens are dressing up as things beginning with N... See the theme here? Lol! I will be Mrs N when we get married :) there will be me and some friends, my fam and OHs fam, there's 13 of us xx


----------



## foquita

jealous of people who are having weekends away! :) and the one who are having two hen nights :) 

I think I'm just going to have a lush party then go for a meal then out. 

what are your OHs doing? mine hates anything laddish and his 18 year old brother is planning on taking him to the strippers :wacko: and they want to get a midget stripper handcuffed to him all night. I tried to tell him he will HATE it but he won't listen to me :lol: 

emy, what's segways? 

mummy may, that's a brilliant idea :lol: do you know what any of them are dressing up as? 

I hate pink and can't find any sashes that aren't pink :(


----------



## Lauren25

My OH is going to budapest for the weekend with 22 mates and family!! Ill add its the weekend before the wedding and they land back 11pm the monday night and we get married the Saturday ....... not happy!!!!


----------



## Mummy May

No I've no idea yet, they are dressing me up though thats why I'm not doing my own thing lol! My OH is going to blackpool for a night out, there won't be any strippers/girls/boobies because we have rules, we each wouldn't like it if the other one did that. Plus my OH really isn't interested in stuff like that and tbh neither am I, I would HATE a stripper, and all penis related crap has been banned from my hen. I just find it tacky lol! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

I had a day/night out in York, there was 16 of us, close friends and family. It was cold but a lovely time had by all! 

OH has just returned from his stag, a weekend in edinbrough where he was dressed in a ladies sailor outfit for the majority of the time!


----------



## emyandpotato

Segways are https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...rs.com%2Frentals%2Fsegways-rentals%2F;800;533

Bit geeky and childish but so much fun!


----------



## aly888

My OH isn't a 'lad' either so him and a few mates are going to centre Parcs for the weekend to do boy activities (quad biking etc). They are dressing him up the entire time though...as a clown :wacko: He's going to hate that. But his Best Man won't listen to me. Oh well, I tried :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

My OH is going to Germany for 4 days to watch football and drink beer!


----------



## foquita

Budapest will be amazing, and he has a good few days to sober up so don't worry :haha: 

yeah my OH isn't interested in strippers either, I've tried to express to his brother but he won't listen to me :wacko: he said he feels like he will be letting him down if he doesn't do a laddish stag night but it's the complete opposite :wacko: my OH hates being centre of attention as well so I think it's going to end in disaster :( 

I hate all that as well, no willy straws or anything like that at my hen night :lol: I hate pink as well so struggling to find anything for a hen night that I would even tolerate. 

segways look amazing :lol: they don't look like they should be called segways :rofl:


----------



## candeur

I'm going to butlins for the 90s weekend in June for my hen :) so excited, there'll be 10 of us going. No parents allowed!
Will be having a home kind of hen night the Saturday before, it'll be just a group of the girls who are there in the day inc family going for a meal and a few drinks, couldn't handle organising another big night out in town!

OH came back from his stag on Sunday, 11 of them went to magaluf for 4 days. No idea what went on, I'm getting the "what goes on tour stays on tour" rubbish lol.
I know one night he went out in a vest, hot pants, a studded chocker, lead and mouth gag lol, and another night they went out as smurfs. I know there were strippers etc but He had a really good time, and assured me I have nothing to worry about lol.
His mates are my mates anyway so I know they would've kept an eye on him :)


----------



## aly888

No willies, feathers, or flashing deely-boppers for me either :lol: can't stand that. And it's not my MOHs thing either. She was so glad when I said I didn't want any of that. Haha

Foquita, I'm sure you can get black/silver sashes etc. I wouldn't know what to google to find it though :shrug: I wouldn't even know what to google to find the pink stuff. Haha


----------



## Mummy May

Now you've mentioned it Aly, I have seen those black and silver sashes somewhere! Maybe try ebay Foquita (I hope that's your user, I couldn't be bothered to go back and check haha) xx


----------



## DanielleM

Yes I have seen silver and black sashes. I am the complete opposite to you girls, my hen night will be cocked galore haha blow up man dolls Willy straws the lot the tackier the better!


----------



## JessdueJan

DanielleM said:


> Yes I have seen silver and black sashes. I am the complete opposite to you girls, my hen night will be cocked galore haha blow up man dolls Willy straws the lot the tackier the better!

This was me! Willy straws in our mini wine bottles on the 11am train to York :dohh: 
L plates and hot pink sashes, loaded with hen party dare cards!


----------



## xemmax

DanielleM said:


> Yes I have seen silver and black sashes. I am the complete opposite to you girls, my hen night will be cocked galore haha blow up man dolls Willy straws the lot the tackier the better!

Cock galore! :rofl:

I have no idea about my hen. DF thinks I'll be having a spa day while he goes to Tel Aviv though :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

DanielleM said:


> Yes I have seen silver and black sashes. I am the complete opposite to you girls, my hen night will be cocked galore haha blow up man dolls Willy straws the lot the tackier the better!

:rofl:


----------



## Perfect_pink

My hubby went to wakefield friday to sunday ! 

I on the other hand had no idea what i was doing till the day, my best friend organised it all! 

I got picked up at 11am and took to her house, we had a champagne garden party at hers, all my friends and family there then we got mini buses to Newcastle to Revoloution for a cocktail making lesson then on to my favourite japanese tappinyaki resturant by then i was so drunk i got picked up at 11pm it was a utterly amazing day and really wanted a ' Hen Aversary' but was pregnant x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a night out on the 15th of June in Stoke on Trent (it was the closest place for everyone to meet up and means we get a weekend away too as we'll stay at the in law's house).

Everybody (apart from MIL) is dressing up and the theme is uniforms, so it gives people lots and lots of choice. I'm actually going as a sailor :D


----------



## EmmyReece

DanielleM I'm having willy stuff too - bubbles, straws, cocktail stirrers and I wanted to get a chocolate willy lolly for each of the ladies coming on the night out :rofl:


----------



## GypsyDancer

I dont really have any close friends, so i'll probably just go for afternoon tea with mil and my mum :blush:


----------



## Lauren25

GypsyDancer said:


> I dont really have any close friends, so i'll probably just go for afternoon tea with mil and my mum :blush:

I dont either, mines all family and 1 friend!!


----------



## Mummy May

Lauren25 said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> I dont really have any close friends, so i'll probably just go for afternoon tea with mil and my mum :blush:
> 
> I dont either, mines all family and 1 friend!!Click to expand...

I don't have many friends either, they all buggered off when I had kids! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

GypsyDancer said:


> I dont really have any close friends, so i'll probably just go for afternoon tea with mil and my mum :blush:

I don't really have many friends, the majority of people coming to my hen do are family members :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Most of my friends are family, 6 coming to spa day there is my sister, 3 cousins and two friends.


----------



## aly888

Mummy May said:


> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> I dont really have any close friends, so i'll probably just go for afternoon tea with mil and my mum :blush:
> 
> I dont either, mines all family and 1 friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have many friends either, they all buggered off when I had kids! xxClick to expand...

Same here. But I don't care for family either :rofl::rofl: that's why my hen do consists of just a small handful of us :lol:


----------



## foquita

i'll have to have a look for the black and silver ones :happydance: i want one with a nice font though :lol:

i think my hen night might be rather more boring than i had originally planned now! :haha:


----------



## aly888

Black and Silver Sashes


----------



## katherinegrey

We're hiring a canal boat with a bar on board, suitable for everyone, including my 16 year old nieces and 60 year old mother :) I don't have any friends really though, it will all just be family I think!


----------



## hawalkden

I've had a few ideas what I want. 

- Spa day then relax drinks at night doing a sales party (candle party). 
- General night out at local City with a mini theme. Not over the top but a Hen Party I went to; was the bride was in bright colours and smart wear the Hens was all dressed in black and only a light yellow sash so we knew who the Bride was (no vale or 'L' plates etc.) 

- Adventure weekend but not over the top like paint balling and covered in bruises etc few weeks before the wedding but all the adventure weekends are Stag Do based and to manly!.. 

Due to the nature of how my wedding is planned (our children are getting Christened first and then I get changed into my wedding dress and then we get married. So a huge celebration and I haven't got any wedding party only the Godparents of the children who are helping to dress me and keep the kids busy etc.) so not traditional and I'm planning it really!


----------

